# Colourful Centerpiece Fish



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey all, I have a 30"x12.5"x16" 26g aquarium (LxWxH). I have an aquaclear 110 on it for filtration (excessive, I know). It's got a few plants in it, Green Cabomba, Corkscrew vals, and hornwort. I have driftwood, rocks and sand substrate. Currently I have 6 harlequin rasboras, 1 clown pleco (still very small), 1 pearl gourami, 3 peppered cories (planning to get a couple more), and 5 Kuhli loaches. 

So basically I was wondering if a) I have any room left to get anything else, and b) if so, is there a colourful centerpiece kinda fish that I can get that won't harass anyone (or be harassed by anyone)? I realize there are the live bearers, but I was wondering if I haven't thought of something a little more unique. The tank is in desperate need of some colour!

Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

There is room but not that easy.

Basically you are way over filtered which is perfectly fine unless the current bothers fish.

The filter will be able to hold enough bacteria for probably 3 times the bio load you have right now, maybe more.

The problem is nitrates. The filter can turn the ammonia into nitrites and then the nitrites into nitrates. The problem is the nitrates are basically only removed by plants and water changes.

So, you could stock up a fair bit more if you are willing to do lots of water changes and often.

Your limiting factors are the filter, which isn't much of a limit in this case. Enough room for the fish to be comfortable. Your biggest limiting factor is nitrates and the water changes to control them.

If you were to go with a high tech setup, high light, co2 and the right plants, you can help control the nitrates a little but your main thing to keep nitrates in check is water changes


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

You could try a Neon Dwarf Gourami
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+882+981&pcatid=981 
http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/gouramis/dwarf_gouramis.htm


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

zenins said:


> You could try a Neon Dwarf Gourami
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+882+981&pcatid=981
> http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/gouramis/dwarf_gouramis.htm


I actually have one of those guys in my 10g but I hear they're one of the more aggressive gouramis, kinda worried that he would fight with the pearl gourami. But they are very pretty and I wish I could get a bunch lol


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

pyrrolin said:


> There is room but not that easy.
> 
> Basically you are way over filtered which is perfectly fine unless the current bothers fish.
> 
> ...


I currently do weekly water changes of about 40%, is that considered a reasonable wc rate? I'm a student right now (high school) so I don't think I can afford to go high-tech just yet haha. Thanks for the detailed info I didn't realize the filter would allow me a bit more room!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

40 percent is a bit higher than average but if it works for you and it controls nitrates then all good


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi - I just wanted to give my opinion for suggested fish 

They may sound boring but nothing better to me than a great schoal of the humble Neon Tetra. Their bright blue and red look awesome against the green color of a planted tank. Neon Tetras should be kept in a school with at least 6 but 10 is better. The same is true for Glow Light Tetras and Black Phantom Tetras. These are all schooling fish that live best in a school with their own species. Here is a list of fish that will do well with Neon Tetras: Glow Light Tetras, Black Phantom Tetra, and Harlequin Rasboras. 

I currently have 50+ Neon Tetras (lost count) in a 75 gallon planted tank. They make a stunning display IMO

Good luck


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

the OP has a clown pleco, not a clown loach


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for the correction 
I will withdraw my incorrect comment re loach vs pleco


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

How about a rainbow fish, or a killiefish?


----------

